# can anyone identify the year of this bike?



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

I'd like to figure out what the top tube measurement is and have ben told the frame is a 53.










Additional pics are here:

https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157625796043503/

thanks,
Chris


----------



## redmasi (Jul 14, 2010)

With the frame serial number, Litespeed Customer Support can tell you in a jiffy.


----------



## DrD (Feb 5, 2000)

Looks like a 2000 Classic


----------



## onsight512 (Oct 21, 2010)

DrD said:


> Looks like a 2000 Classic


Thanks. Going to look at it tomorrow and I'm hoping that it is a 2000 as that ought to be exactly my size.


----------

